# WARNING! Rabbits that go outdoors!



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hiya everyone!
Long time no speak ay! 

We've had abit of a scare round here recently with scary birds!  and i thought i should do a quick warning to bunny owners!

This week my mum was in the garden chatting to my sister while having a tidy up when a huge hawk flew down with a pigeon in its claws!  The hawk swooped down and mum ran over as it was landing to try help the pigeon. She ran over and the hawk was spooked and dropped the pigeon and the hawk flew away. The pigeon was not injured but was very dazed. The pigeon got up, walked along and then flew into a nearby tree. This pigeon was a very luckly thing!

But now we are concerned... my rabbits (3 nethies and 1 lop) have started going out for an afternoon run when the weather is nice. My run is a trampoline frame with no roof. They are kept an eye on and we have never had any problems with birds or anything of the sort before!

We are now making a roof of netting for the run to ensure the rabbits are safe from being taken. I just wanted to let you guys know that the threat of foxes isnt just the only thing that might try take ur bunnies 

I think most on here have an outdoor fully built run or completely indoor rabbits but i just wanted to inform the people like me who have an open top run.

Hope that helps  xxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Its always worried me aswell  They have the closed in run but they also have then open run during the day. 3 or 4 of them would be safe size wise but the nethies would be at risk. Luckily we have a very fenced in garden, which they would have to swoop right into and I've never seen a bird of prey around here but it is a worry 

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

bumping this xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

it was most likely a sparrowhawk and as hard as it is to do people really shouldnt try to save their prey from them, they have to survive and at this time of year they probably have chicks to feed aswell....i wouldnt think they'd bother larger rabbits but i would be more vigilant of smaller varietes loose in the garden...ive even heard of cats killing these.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> it was most likely a sparrowhawk and as hard as it is to do people really shouldnt try to save their prey from them, they have to survive and at this time of year they probably have chicks to feed aswell....i wouldnt think they'd bother larger rabbits but i would be more vigilant of smaller varietes loose in the garden...ive even heard of cats killing these.


I agree, they do need to eat and its the circle of life but it happened so quick so mum just reacted how she did.

Im just concerned about my nethies, my dogs are outside with her atm to keep any birdies away. It was a sparrowhawk and we think it lives about 100 yards along the woods from our house xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

living in the country we have loads of birds of prey around, theres an owl that has a nest on our roof :lol: and a kestral that lurks around, all my runs are fully predator proof and have covers over parts of the run, not just for rain and sun, but so they can hide from birds too


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hawksport said:


> The only native bop that are likely to take rabbits are buzzards, eagles and goshawks. None of them are likely to come into gardens.
> Lost falconry birds are a different story though


Thanks for the info  my mums not an expert on birds, we just presumed it was a sparrow hawk but might have been something else. Going to bob a net over the top of the run anyway to keep them safe xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm pretty scared of the seaguls round here I keep a close eye on my 2 when there free ranging


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Mine can't ever free range unless I'm out with them anymore. Since moving to London foxes have been a massive issue and I fear that if I turn my back for even a second when they're out they'll be eaten. The one thing I miss about Southampton is the lack of foxes in my area and the rabbits could be free all day without worry. I'd never even seen a fox before moving to London and now I see them everyday sat on our shed watching the bunny shed and run.


----------

